# My Weekend Challenge



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

Lately, though a lot of self determination, stubborn bull headedness and the support and sense of community and empathy I've been getting from simply visiting these forums I've been sober now for 6 weeks and am going from strength to strength(slowly but surely) in my recovery. I still stumble often but I keep getting back up. In light of all this I've decided to challenge myself as the next stage of my recovery. Tonight I'm meeting with a friend and going out to a club (I'll probably hate it but if I last even an hour it'll be a success), tomorrow I'm going indoor rock climbing then the movies, finally on sunday I'm heading to tropfest (short film festival, typically draws massive crowds).
I'm excited, happy, terrified, proud and my hands are shaking. Even if I fail, even if I spend the entire weekend silent and staring at the floor or the sky like I normally do out in public I'll know that at least I tried which is a big step for me on my own. Wish me luck.


----------



## Water Girl (Feb 19, 2012)

How did it all go? Success?


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

weekend was a success! Friday I was nervous as hell, but I pushed through it. I didn't really talk to anyone and found the club boring as hell so I left after a little over an hour out of boredom rather than being freaked out (YAY!) Saturday pretty much went off without a hitch. Sunday was a bit more difficult I was exhausted from forcing myself to go out and really didn't want to leave the house, but I pushed through it and went out thereI started really wanting a drink whilst there, but I didn't. Eventually it was rained out, so I had to leave (which I was somewhat thankful for). All in all it was a great next step.


----------

